# If you could stay one age forever what would it be?



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

Assume that other people you know stay the same age relative to yours. Therefore if you choose to be 5, your parents will always take care of you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd love to be 35 forever. Yes, forever. knowing what I know now. 35 is a good age.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

18 was the best year of my life, 21 should have been.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

25-30

Fittest, bestest looking, not too young looking, not too old looking, everything in good working order.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I really enjoyed my pre-elementary school years. Life was fun and easy then. Give me 0-5 thanks.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

If I could, I would be 6-years-old forever.

Naps, My Little Ponies, Disney Movies, Make Believe Games...all that good stuff. :b


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Ten. Fun, had friends then, saw a lot of movies and was happy. I'd do it over and over again.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think I'd want to stay one age forever..but I wouldn't want to be really old either. Hmmm...this is hard


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd be fine with being 21 forever.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

20 years old hands down.


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Being a child forever would be great wouldnt it....to some degree anyway.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

21. For most people, the peak of physical and mental health (it's supposed to be late 20s but most people drink and smoke too much so it ends up going downhill by then).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

25


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Probably 22


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

25


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My first inclination is to say 30ish, but I'm not certain, and I think my life was actually best when I was around 6-7.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

21.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

25


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

22.


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine (Oct 11, 2010)

16 because everything was going right in my life at that time (for the most part).


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder why people like 20-25 so much. Those seem like really stressful transition years to me where everything's harder and you're not quite a kid and not quite an adult. Maybe the poll is skewed to that because of the young voters.

Anywhere from 25-40 works for me.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Early 20s would be good. All the stupid stuff I did as a teenager started coming back on me at about 20. Getting close to 6 years later my knee randomly collapses, my wrist requires constant physical therapy to remain pain free, I can't stop gaining weight the past 2 years, medications for insomnia are taking their toll and causing further health issues, my right hip has started popping and occasionally hurting during muay thai.... By the time I'm 30 I'm going to have to have something replaced if not multiple joint surgeries. By the time I'm 40-50 I'll be surprised if I'm not in a wheel chair and can still use my right hand for typing and writing.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Around 10 - 12, Thats when i had the biggest dreams and the most fun.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

25-30 sounds good


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I think my age is perfect. 21 is the bomb thought its a shame I haven't done anything.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i think i had the most fun when i was four years old playing endlessly with my friends and just exploring the world for the first time while everything was taken care of by our parents.

i'm also very aware of how everything seemed to matter more back then. i got excited so much more easily, music seemed more beautiful and to have much more meaning, places seemed more timeless, there was greater mystery to the world and stories (movies, books) seemed far more epic. 

of course a lot of that was true later on in childhood too and in adolescents but all my memories from those years are at best bittersweet because of SA.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I picked 15-20 because 18-20 were great years for my life but 16-17 was the worst period of my life until now.

A brief breakdown of my life:
6-14 was perfect. 15 was OK but this is where my SA started.
16-17 was a personal Hell. 18-22 was great. 23-25 was OK.
26-28(current) has been awful.

I guess that's how life is sometimes, ups and downs.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd like to be in my late teens again. Everything seemed more exciting and fun. Although I'm hoping my late 20's will be good, once I get a career started. I really hate aging though


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

20. You still look young but puberty is done with (well mostly), and you have few responsibilities to handle. Also energy and testosterone are high which is great for sports and weightlifting. Not legal to drink but I see that as a plus now (when I was 20 I didn't).


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Probably like 3, as long as my parents aren't abusive, it's living the easy life.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

6. Life was fun. I felt loved and like the world was perfect. I was hopeful and excited and energetic. Plus, Barbies. Come on. That right there is enough.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Even though I'm not quite there yet I'd have to say 24 or 25. I can surprisingly say that I'm actually looking forward to the next few years, a lot of things are really looking good right now.


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

I think 27-28 would be perfect. Old enough to be taken seriously and yet still young and energetic. According to scientific studies, mental ability peaks at 22 and begins to decline at about 27.


----------



## ImNotJamesMcAvoy (Sep 26, 2010)

I miss being a kid. I was really innocent and able to not think about all of the horrible things in my life and just enjoy myself. I loved being a kid : ]


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm really not keen on ageing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Somewhere between 20 and 25, though I'd want the knowledge and wisdom of my older self thrown in for good measure.


----------

